# Aggressive Bucks



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I have three new bucks from a litter in late December and they're really territorial. Of course it's in a mouse's nature, but I'll just open the lid to their cage or move some toys around, which sets them off. Their tails wag, they start clicking their teeth at me and their fur puffs up. Is this normal behavior for protecting their territory or do I have a few extra ornery mice? I'm asking in case my moving their toys about while they're in the cage is stressing them out, as I'd rather not do that.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Moving stuff around a lot has the potential to stress any animal out, but that kind of behavior is not something I would tolerate long term in my breeding. Territorial aggression is something that happens but should definitely not be encouraged

The only time I have had a male tail thump was a new guy but he settled down pretty quickly and stopped it.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

If you are keeping them together still, they need to be separated. While it's quite possible (but hard!) breeding for social males kept together with the right foundation stock, these are not suitable to be living with eachother. If this behavious stops after they move to their own cages they might be ok temperament-wise overall, but keep an eye on how they react when put on a surface where another male have been or to you when you smell of other male mice etc. If they just sniff intensely (but calmly) that's ok, but any type of nervousness/aggression as a reaction is not.

If you are breeding for males together, I'd say these are not up to par even if this behaviour stops when separated.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

They haven't been together since weaning, in fact I had to separate them a couple days earlier than normal as the biggest male picked on his brothers. I won't be breeding from them or try keeping them together because they get agitated just by scenting one another.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Ah, ok. I thought they were together still since it said 'their cage' in the op.

Different people have different approaches to this probably. I have had a few males with similar behaviour that otherwise were quite charming and sweet. Just over-protective about their territory. I usually try to find a balance between not unnecessarily provoking them but yet not letting them get their way, as the latter usually makes them progressively worse. It should be thoroughly investigated whether or not there is something else wrong with them, though. Sometimes illness, injury or mites/lice can trigger this kind of thing.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh, haha, sorry for the confusion. They did have lice and went through their second round of Ivermectin treatment on Sunday, so that could be why. Besides that, I think they're just a bit too territorial, especially when they smell each other, which I keep to a minimum as to not stress them. The only time they know the other exists is when I'm cleaning and putting them in the holding cage but not at the same time or I forget to wash my hands after handling. Otherwise, two of them are quite sweet while the one is the main reason I made the op. He gets very riled up and I'll have to work more closely with him to see if it's a fixable problem, if not it doesn't matter too much since they're only pets. Thanks


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

I hope they calm down eventually, especially the one you're most concerned about. Hopefully they'll get more relaxed when they're lice free and physically comfortable again. Best of luck with them!


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks mate! Good wishes to you too.


----------

